# NorCal Napa run NOV 14



## M3Dragon (Mar 11, 2003)

http://www.mode6online.com/napa.htm

We will meet a Raley field lot A
We will be on the leaving just or at 10:00am on the dot. If you are late keep heading down 80 to ketch up. For those who are meeting the SAC group on the road. Please send me your numbers so I can call you when we are getting close. My # 916-825-9841

If you are coming up from the BAY we are meeting at the IN & OUT off Imola RD and HW 21.

EVERYONE PLEASE BRING A 2 WAY RADIO we will be on channel 4.0
If you do not have a 2way please pick one up. Go 1/2s with some one so you each get one. The cost will be around $15-$20 each.

ALL CARS WELCOME::


----------



## M3Dragon (Mar 11, 2003)

Any and ALL CARS are welcome. Not just BMW

I have posted at the following

e46fanatics.com
bimmerforums
M3forum
Norcal BMW
Bimmerfest
BMWboard
DTMPower

and a few others I forgot about already. Help spread the word.

Thanks


----------



## salvo (Feb 28, 2004)

What do you guys do? Just drive in a row? Im not knocking it, just curious....maybe I will join...


----------



## ///Madman (Feb 22, 2004)

Drop by Sears Point (Infineon) and you can see a few Bimmers doing what they were made for! I'll be there with my 98 Imola Red M Roadster with Swingset.


----------



## M3Dragon (Mar 11, 2003)

salvo said:


> What do you guys do? Just drive in a row? Im not knocking it, just curious....maybe I will join...


Yeah a long row doing the speed limits.

No we do like the post above this said. Drive the car like it is supposed to be driven. If you have been to the last Stanford meet it is like that. Twisty roads and long straights.


----------

